# Tsunade vs Pre- Rinnegan Obito



## joshhookway (May 5, 2013)

Location: Sannin Battlefield
SOM: BL
Knowledge: Full for Tsunade, None for Obito
Restrictions: Kamui, Izanagi Rinnegan
Distance: 100 Meters


----------



## DaVizWiz (May 5, 2013)

Tsunade stomps with full knowledge.

She does him like Madara with the Byakugo blindside.

This, aside from the fact whenever he attempts to block her punch, he loses his arm, and arguably half of his body. 

Mokuton and katons won't be enough, not that he'd use them without knowledge, not that Tsunade wouldn't know to dodge them, not that Byakugo won't tank them, and not that Katsuya doesn't provide an excellent gooey barrier from both. 

The fan won't help- it's punched through also. This is probably what he starts with, which is why he's killed. 

It'd be difficult to find an opponent who could defeat Tsunade with full knowledge, while they have no knowledge. Super Striking, Godlike Regeneration, and an acid-spitting, gooey, body-splitting tank in Katsuya are things that you don't counter effortlessly.


----------



## raizen28 (May 5, 2013)

New ways for a non playful albeit BL pre Obito to lose


----------



## joshhookway (May 5, 2013)

you guys are underestimating Obito. He has mokuton and fire jutsus that nearly soloed the Allianced. He also stomped the Hacibi.


----------



## DaVizWiz (May 5, 2013)

> He also stomped the Hacibi.


Hachibi was TBB'd directly, covered in lava, horn-blitzed, lost several tails, spit double-digit TBBs, wrestled with GM, and utilized whirlwind.

Then Madara wrapped him in Mokuton. 

At what point did Obito stomp Hachibi?


----------



## raizen28 (May 5, 2013)

joshhookway said:


> you guys are underestimating Obito. He has mokuton and fire jutsus that nearly soloed the Allianced. He also stomped the Hacibi.


Im not Underestimating Obito but the thread  will


----------



## Jad (May 5, 2013)

What's the chance Tsunade can land a blow on him? The dude was keeping up with Shrouded Naruto's speed [1] and dodging his attackings [2]. Plus he only needs one hit to maim Tsunade, considering he has that _Tree Sprouting_ out of the body jutsu[3][4]. Plus he is probably receptive enough [5] to avoid a blow from Tsunade if she intends to retaliate at such close range. On top of this he has his Gigantic Katon that would eat away at Tsunade's regeneration like nothing, including her Summon.


----------



## Doge (May 5, 2013)

Considering he was able to block RM Naruto's punch and keep up with Kakashi, Gai, Bee, and RM Naruto, Tsunade's not landing a punch on him with enough force to kill.


----------



## katanalauncher (May 5, 2013)

Obito is on a different tier. Tsunade is not touching him once.


----------



## Bonly (May 5, 2013)

Only way Tsunade can win is if she's playing dead and she lands a successful hit on Obito from behind. Other then that Obito should have the speed to deal with her and he has a huge ass AoE Katon to help make her Byakugo go out faster as well as likely take Katsuyu out after a few hits.


----------



## The World (May 5, 2013)

With Izanagi Tobi can still win.

His speed and reactions are way above Tsunade


----------



## Jad (May 6, 2013)

katanalauncher said:


> Yes, regeneration is going to be a great asset against someone that can BFR you into another dimension.



Kamui is restricted.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 6, 2013)

Obito is on a completely different league than Tsunade... He won't need Kamui or Izanagi to defeat her. He would just have to outlast her regeneration abilities.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (May 6, 2013)

Jad said:


> What's the chance Tsunade can land a blow on him?



Didn't we establish in the Menma thread that Sakura could match his pace?

Tsunade>Sakura.  Sakura=Obito+Perfect Jin Body.

Tsunade stomps.


----------



## Jad (May 6, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Didn't we establish in the Menma thread that Sasuke could match his pace?
> 
> Tsunade>Sakura.  Sakura=Obito+Perfect Jin Body.
> 
> Tsunade stomps.



What are you talking about? Obito nearly got his hand on Shrouded Naruto a few times. A Naruto who couldn't avoid a touch from Obito [1] but avoided a swipe from Itachi [2]. On top of Obito already being able to keep pace with Shrouded Naruto as I have already posted. Coupled with Sharingan, I just don't see Tsunade pulling it off.


----------



## raizen28 (May 6, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Didn't we establish in the Menma thread that Sasuke could match his pace?
> 
> Tsunade>Sakura.  Sakura=Obito+Perfect Jin Body.
> 
> Tsunade stomps.


That post is 99.8% impossible to counter.
Only the "special" debaters can make a difference for that "1" more percent


----------



## DaVizWiz (May 6, 2013)

I've yet to see anyone counter a blindside kill via Regeneration.

I've yet to see anyone suggest why Obito would avoid her strikes as apposed to blocking them.

I've yet to see anyone suggest why Obito would open with a massive katon or mokuton variant.

Jad, his speed has nothing to do with anything in this debate. I just posted scans of Tsunade shunshining at a jaw dropping pace, punching through Madara Uchiha, and pounding on Orochimaru. Danzo's guards managed to put a hand on Obito- even while he was utilizing Kamui. Do you still want to continue with your assertion? 

Don't mention the fact he was utilizing kamui to avoid all of Naruto's attacks again, because Kamui won't be happening here. KCM Naruto was shunshining at a fucking pathetic rate in that exchange. This much was obvious when his KCM clone later flash-shunshin'd across a battlefield before Obito could land a killer blow on Kakashi standing a couple meters in front of him. That difference in speed is eye-opening. 

This debate ends with Obito attempting a block- which results in a severed body. Or Obito thinking he killed Tsunade, only to be grappled at the throat and right-hooked, exploding his body.

This happens because Tsunade manages to avoid decapitation against the likes of 5 Madara Susano clones, whilst defeating at least two. She killed Madara on-panel by exploding his body before he could react. This is a clear blitz because he's shown fearfully backing away from her punch before being struck- which means he wasn't fucking around. With full knowledge, kamui-less Obito is a stroll in the park compared to her recent activities.


----------



## PopoTime (May 6, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Only way Tsunade can win is if she's playing dead and she lands a successful hit on Obito from behind. Other then that Obito should have the speed to deal with her and he has a huge ass AoE Katon to help make her Byakugo go out faster as well as likely take Katsuyu out after a few hits.



Kamui is restricted, meaning Bakufuu Ranbu is too.

So its Obito with 1 Sharingan and Mokuton.

Tsunade has a good chance of winning this Imo


----------



## Jagger (May 6, 2013)

Tsunade wins more times than what not.


----------



## katanalauncher (May 6, 2013)

Jad said:


> Kamui is restricted.



My bad, in that case I see Tsunade standing a good chance.
But whether she wins or not at the end of the fight she will have her hair and clothing melted with pieces of woods sticking out of her body.:amazed


----------



## joshhookway (May 6, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Didn't we establish in the Menma thread that Sakura could match his pace?
> 
> Tsunade>Sakura.  Sakura=Obito+Perfect Jin Body.
> 
> Tsunade stomps.



Well, part 1 Kabuto outpaced tsunade and Tobi was toying around. Tsunade was serious with Kabuto


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 6, 2013)

joshhookway said:


> Well, part 1 Kabuto outpaced tsunade and Tobi was toying around. Tsunade was serious with Kabuto


----------

